# 'Nudder Mill Vise Stop



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been wanting to build one of these for quite a while and finally got around to it. Bob Warfield's is way cool with its split cotter clamps and knurled knobs but I chickened out & just did what I'm more familiar with.

The main shaft is .750" o.d, .090" wall seamless chromoly tubing and the smaller shafts are .5" and .375" polished shafts from old inkjet printers. I used 1" aluminum plate for the clamps rather than round stock since it was easier to keep the holes square as they were bored & reamed. The thing really clamps up tight and is plenty rigid. The whole thing rotates up & out of the way when not in use.







I made some little clamp blocks to mount the shaft to the back of the vise so the tubing wouldn't be crushed. I bored them a few thou under and after they were slit apart, they grip the shaft with a vengeance.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 25, 2008)

Nicely done!

They're real handy. I do sometimes get annoyed when I realize too late I could have used mine to save some time but removed the part without setting the stop. LOL

I'm going to try your kind of clamp to attach my table to the disc sander. The split cotters were interesting, but I like variety.

Best,

BW


----------



## Spin Doctor (Jan 26, 2008)

For a while I was working as a contract employee at a local drug companies shop. The mill I normally used had two vises on it. On the left hand vise I mounted some of the extruded aluminum channel (Unit stock) and then mounted another piece on a right angle bracket that I could adjust in the x axis. Used it mainly for work set-up in two vises.


----------

